# Breeder feedback?



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

I don’t have personal experience, but I did just get a puppy so I have experience looking at breeder websites haha!
One thing I notice is that they don’t list their Dams, and a lot of the dogs don’t have OFA result. OFA is an organization that keeps track of all of the health and orthopedic testing done. Anyone can look up a dog if they have their show name. It looks like her most recent litter is from Dubois Impreston Sharma Doll and Kit-Sue’s Chaps the One athough even that isn’t super clear so I’d check with the breeder to make sure. Anyway both of these dogs I could not find on OFA. You can look them up here: OFA.org

To me, the basics of a good breeder is one that does all of the necessary health testing. This is the guide I followed for health testing when choosing a breeder: Standard Testing - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


----------



## sprngtime (Jul 8, 2020)

caradiamond said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking for a standard poodle puppy and I’ve recently been in contact with Dubois Standard Poodles in Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Our 10 month old poodle, Walter came from her. She is great and so is Walter! He was potty trained almost from the time we brought him home! He is a smart and healthy guy!


----------

